# online group therapy?



## bagawitz (Nov 28, 2003)

Hello folks. I was thinking it might be therapeutic and beneficial to have a group of people that met regularly online to discuss what is going on in each other's lives, what challenges we are facing, what progress we are making, etc. I'm not sure how this could be done though. I was thinking either everyone could go to a chatroom at the same time or we could have a thread designated for our 'online group therapy'. Would anyone be up for something like that? Any thoughts or suggestions?Thanks.


----------



## Thunder (Nov 5, 2003)

Isn't this forum already serving that purpose?


----------



## bagawitz (Nov 28, 2003)

haha yeah I had that thought after I wrote that. But I guess I kind of get overwhelmed with soo many topics to look through and end up staying on too long sometimes  and I was kind of looking for a way to consolidate some of it - and a smaller group seemed like a good way. Plus, I also had in mind doing some kind of real time group meeting like a chat. Just a thought - dont mean to make waves - I do appreciate the forum and you moderators are doing a great job


----------



## Thunder (Nov 5, 2003)

Well if you do get some people interested we can set you up with a chatroom with no problem.


----------



## bagawitz (Nov 28, 2003)

Thanks a lot. I appreciate it


----------



## andy1984 (Aug 18, 2006)

Just a thought, but MakeshiftPerson set up a ventrilo server (voice chatting) for us SAers to use. I always thought that it would be good to use it for some kind of group therapy thing, but it never took off. Heres his original post: http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/for ... hp?t=53136


----------

